# Cable ipad mini et i phone 5



## loukoum42 (25 Novembre 2012)

Je possede les deux appareils !

J'utilise indifferement le cable sur l'un ou sur l'autre mais je trouve que la recharge de l'ipad mini est très lente ! Peut -etre que je n'utilise pas le bon cable ? 

Qu'en pensez vous ?
Le votre met combien de temps pour se charger à 100% ?
Merci pour votre réponse


----------



## Larme (25 Novembre 2012)

Le câble ne pose pas le problème. Ce qui permet de voir la différence de charge c'est que la bataterie n'est pas la même !


----------



## Tox (25 Novembre 2012)

Ce ne serait pas plutôt l'adaptateur ?


----------



## Larme (25 Novembre 2012)

Vu qu'il parle de câble...


----------



## loukoum42 (26 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses !
L'adaptateur est le même aussi 

En fait la durée de charge est annoncée a deux heures moi je trouve que c'est plus près de 3 /3h30


----------

